# need good yard tractor for "pasture" land



## Txsmallfry (Feb 8, 2008)

I have 2 acres of "pasture" land (see attachment) that I am building a new house on. I need a good yard tractor that will cut this "pature" land as well as a good lawn once I get it sodded. the land, right now does not have any specific grass, just "weeds". I have had it bushhogged so that it is about 4 -6" tall. I know that most of the low end mowers will not last in the "pasture" type land. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I have a budget of about $2500.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

dang, that "pasture" land looks better than my lawn!!!!!!!!!!. Ater you looking to buy new or used, there are many cheap mowers out there, but many of the older models will suffice, I would'nt even look at it if I were you if there is too much plastic on the machine. A new higher end JD will do good, but is way out of your price range. 

Once you get it sodded, what kind of cut do you want, are you looking for a striped lawn and an executive look, or just something shorter than knee height.

I would personally go with any of the Massey Ferguson lawn eq, Snapper, AGCO, Simplicity, or Deutz Allis.

My grandfather has a 1989 Deutz that he bought new and it is the most rugged lawn tractor I have come across. kind of awkward at first to drive, but ti is simple once it is gotten used to. On top of being rugged, that sucker cuts!!!!. the full width rollers give it a wonderful striping effect.

Use this info as you will.


By the way, WELCOME TO T-FORUM. we're glad to have you here on the fastest growing tractor forum in the world


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*good tractor*

I myself own 1 1/2 acres of what used to be an alfalfa field only 1 year ago, I bought a late 80's model 18hp craftsman GT with a 44 inch deck. It has worked well past my expectations in keeping the evergrowing alfalfa down around my place, and looks really clean when cut to about 2 1/2 to 3". Just some usless advice, unless maybe your wanting a little something bigger.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest a used John Deere F525. They run between $1200 to $1800 depending upon condition and hours. Makes a great lawn mower and will work great for a small pasture plus they are excellent for trimming along fence rows.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

If I understand it right, it will only be some old pasture land for a while. Then it will be turned into a lawn. From the picture, it looks like it is a young subdivision.

Won't need to chop along any fence rows there. Just kidding TF.


----------



## kwwolfe (Feb 11, 2008)

You have lots of options with your price range. Given that the lot is a bit rough and you may want to use the tractor for future landscaping chores, I would look at a good used garden tractor. Deere, Cub, Simplicity, etc all make ones that are nice. I have a Deere GT235 that can be had within the budget you have. I have 2 acres as well. Half of it is yard and the other half is pasture that gets mowed about ever 4-6 weeks depending on rain. My Deere is 18hp with a 48" deck. I can mow both acres in about 1.5 hours. It does a great job mowing the lawn and cutting down the high stuff.


----------



## Deberosa (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Kubota lawn tractor with a 44 inch mower that I used on pastures far worse than the one you show! I was concerned at first but it plowed right through it. The nice thing about the Kubota to me is first it can fit through a 48 inch gate if I pull the chute up with the claw of a hammer. The other is that when you do want to mow a "nice" lawn it does a great job of that too.

I've hit rocks, leveled bumps(;-)) and generally abused mine on the pasture and it keeps running fine on the lawn. It would go through weeds over two feet tall including some brush type stuff. Now that I have the Mahindra (and a couple of cows!) I don't need it for the pasture anymore. I still keep it though because I got a dump cart for mine that I find really useful to haul stuff around the place where the tractor is simply too big.

Debbie


----------

